#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  Automation Studio 5.0 Full

## mkhurram79

Automation Studio 5.0 Full




**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Finding the libraries:
1- Run the application.
2. From "Library Explorer" select "Open Library". (Leftmost icon in the library explorer toolbar)
3. In "Files of Type" Select "Automation Studio XML Library Files".


4. Open the "Main.xls".
5. It will load all the 10 libraries automatically (hydraulics, pneumatics, etc) and will create a ".prl" file for next time use.

The files are .rar not the c2d crap. 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------See More: Automation Studio 5.0 Full

----------


## amshah

Please share file other then Rapid share if possible .

Thanks

----------


## mrsoumen

hii 
i hv installed automation studio5 but builder and sizing are not functioning. plz let me know how to activate this, i ts very urgent.

thanks
Soumen

----------


## Setto72mr

Infection found in Automation Studio directory and removed by Avast! Antivirus:

Threat: Win32:Malware-gen

C:\ ... \Automation Studio v5.0\BicAcc.dll

Disappointment.  :Frown:

----------


## josefreitas

thanks

----------


## krlekonj

|Dead links

----------


## openhouse64

this is not a professional version is only the student version.

----------


## terminator260

THANKS U SOO MUCH ... greatings from FRANCE  :Smile:  !

----------


## terminator260

THanks !!!

----------


## mkhurram79

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

******* link for above thread

----------


## josefreitas

In Lavteam you find version 5.3 with---

----------


## ehsan405

> In Lavteam you find version 5.3 with---



I just found v5.2 crk in there!
not any trace of v5.3
address please!

----------

